# RWS 48 question



## CanopicJar (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey all,

I am really liking the RWS 48.

I am an ambidextrous guy who shoots left handed. I am trying to figure out if the side lever will cause any problems for a left-handed person when shooting. I understand that I will have to move my hands to cock, but that is not an issue for me... I just dont want to get the rifle if the lever will prevent a leftie from shooting it...

Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks,

Travis


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking at that side of the gun...don't see how it would cause you problems.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I am lefty myself. No problem at all. The stock is ambi-/straight and the side lever won't kick you in the face...go for it.


----------



## CanopicJar (Dec 7, 2009)

Great!

Thanks! I was first leaning towards the Benjamin Super Streak, but I think this will be a better choice all around...

Travis


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Guys that have bought the 48 seem to like it.
Here's an article you may have read. :wink: 
http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2006/08/diana-4852.html


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I personally don't like side levers, but these are very decent guns. I'd go with 54 but that's just me. You will need a drooper mount for it... Also, these are scope killers so put a good one


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you get the 48?

Have had one since the early 80's and got it turbo tuned last year. It was still shooting well but I found out about the tuning and had 'charlie da tuna' go through it with his top offering. WOW, what a difference in what was already a fine shooting rifle. Much smoother. A bit more consistent. Even more pleasurable to shoot.

I am a leftie but shoot right handed. The rifle isn't light but balances well and is a pleasure to shoot. I find I like the side cocking better than the break barrel types. Your mileage might vary but you won't go wrong with the Quality of the 48/52.(52 has a different stock)

Pyramyd Air has a very good purpose built scope mount. Since I got it I have had no problems with the scope rings or mount changing on me and this is in weather from 30 below zero to 95 above.


----------

